# TRAPEZE MX-400



## kpsanal (Mar 16, 2011)

Please help me to reset the password, TRAPEZE MX-400 wifi controller.


----------



## heliuminside (Sep 25, 2011)

Just type enable than #set enablepass [password].

Otherwise take a look at this documentation for Trapeze MX-400.


----------



## kpsanal (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for your quick response. But my concern is I am not able to login to console of this wifi controller. Until and unless I login I can't type 'enable' command and then 'set enablepass [password] to change the password.
I am trying to do so by connecting a serial cable from the wifi controller to a linux machine and then accessing it via *minicom*.
Please let me know the solution for this.

-- KP


----------



## heliuminside (Sep 25, 2011)

Do you have a backup configuration somewhere in your computer?

Also can you tell me the configuration file names and is this device live in production, or you are maintaining it offline.

Might be very useful...


----------



## kpsanal (Mar 16, 2011)

I have backup of my settings. Currently MX 400 is not in production.


----------



## kpsanal (Mar 16, 2011)

Trapeze / Nortel Mobility Exchange ( MX Series ) Passwords can be reset!!
Take a console session with the MX. While booting MX, you can interrupt the normal boot (It will take configurations done previously), and go to boot prompt. It will be shown as..

boot>

Following command you can enter, it will take MX to load Factory default configuration with reboot.

boot> OPT+=default

Here you would not be prompted for enable password. You can run all the admin commands.


----------

